# Commute from Mirdif



## zeus127 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello all,

Housing in Mirdif seems to be very reasonable - as compared to other areas. In my research, it seems to be a very family-friendly location with reasonably priced villas. 

I was wondering what the commute is like from Mirdif to Internet city/Media City? How long (on average) does it take to get to/from Mirdif to MC/IC? 

As always, your responses are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Mirdiff is cheap partially because a fair portion of it is right on the flight path and climb out track for Dubai Int Airport. During the day it may seem a bit of a novelty having the odd jet fly low across the sky but when the Russian stuff starts arrivng at about 03.30am its a different story. There are about 800 to 900 movements a day at Dubai so if you are thinking of moving there I would suggest you check out the area in the wee small hours too.

Its about a swift 30 minute drive which can go up to an hour if the traffic is bad.


----------



## LizzyB (Aug 3, 2009)

HI we live in Mirdif and my husband drives to the Green Commumity takes him 45mins on average. Hope this gives you an idea.


----------



## zeus127 (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks to both of you! 

Lizzy - what are your thoughts on the airport/flight path noise? How much of a disruption/nuisance is it for you?


----------



## LizzyB (Aug 3, 2009)

zeus127 said:


> Thanks to both of you!
> 
> Lizzy - what are your thoughts on the airport/flight path noise? How much of a disruption/nuisance is it for you?


For a while we lived on Algeria St, just about opposite Spinneys - it was unbearable! We moved to the other side of Mirdif, off 15 St near the Pink Mosque, this side is much more managable. If I had to move again I wouldn't even consider any area from Uptown to Airport Rd, it's really bad on that side of Mirdiff. But from Mirdif lights up to the Uptown area is so much better. There are lots of villas to from right now, so you are in a good position for a good deal. happy house hunting


----------



## zeus127 (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks Lizzy! I've heard some very good things about Uptown Mirdif, but it sounds like, from your post, that it's really not ideal (from a noise standpoint). 

Is there anyone out here in the form that lives or has lived in the Uptwon Mirdif area that would like to share their opinion?

Thanks all!


----------

